# Grenzkontrolle Pass vergessen



## Arrow1982 (28. November 2016)

Hallo!

Ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht passiert, aber stellt euch das mal so vor:

Ich (Österreicher) habe einen Termin beim Kunden in Deutschland. Als ich meine Visitenkarte auspacken will, stelle ich fest, daß ich meine Brieftasche samt allem drin zuahuse vergessen habe.

Was wäre passiert wenn ich an der Autobahn-Grenze kontrolliert worden wäre?

1. Kann nicht einreisen und muss nach Hause fahren.
2. Muss Strafe zahlen, kann nich einreisen und muss nach Hause fahren.
3. Werde erstmal verhört, muss Strafe zahlen und darf zwei Tage später wieder nach Hause fahren?

Ist jemandem schonmal sowas passiert? Würde mich jetzt echt interessieren!


----------



## Seeefe (28. November 2016)

Sobald man von einem EU-Land in ein anderes EU-Land einreist, muss man mindestens einen Personalausweis mitführen. 

Theoretisch würde ich sagen kann die Einreise verweigert werden, wenn man sich nicht ausweisen kann. Man könnte ja auch aus einem nicht EU-Land stammen und damit nicht die Freizügigkeit der EU besitzen. So lange die Identität nicht geklärt ist kann es natürlich passieren, dass man mit zur Wache muss. Vor allem im Ausland kann die dortige Polizei ja nicht mal eben die Wache anfunken und die Personalien abfragen, da ist es schon etwas umständlicher. 

Den Ausweis sollte man darum nie vergessen!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. November 2016)

Was sind denn dass für fragen, alles außer der 1 kann dir nicht passieren, zusätzlich wirst du womöglich noch überprüft, das war es, wenn du Glück hast darfst du nach Kontrolle des Führerscheins auch einreisen, da seit längerem zwischen Österreich und Deutschland ein engere Kooperation möglich ist - darum werden Deutsche Staatsbürger die in Österreich (und umgekehrt) geblitzt werden in DE von den dortigen Behörden zur Kasse gebeten und die Summe nach Österreich überwiesen, ist so als wäre er in DE zu schnell gefahren.


----------



## Pladdaah (28. November 2016)

11111er Beitrag  

zu Topic: die können dir m.W.n. nichts, solange du dich ausweisen kannst


----------



## XE85 (28. November 2016)

Wenn "Brieftasche samt allem" drin heisst das auch kein Führerschein etc. dabei ist muss man nichtmal bis zur Grenze um Probleme zu bekommen, da reicht dann schon eine Verkehrskontrolle: Fahren ohne Führerschein, Identitätfeststellung nicht möglich, ....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wenn "Brieftasche samt allem" drin heisst das auch kein Führerschein etc. dabei ist muss man nichtmal bis zur Grenze um Probleme zu bekommen, da reicht dann schon eine Verkehrskontrolle: Fahren ohne Führerschein, Identitätfeststellung nicht möglich, ....



Kostet dich im schlimmsten Fall nen 10er Verwarnungsgeld. Identität kann man trotzdem rausfinden, dauert dann halt länger, weil man alles erfragen muss und nicht einfach von einem Perso die Daten durchgeben kann.


----------



## T-Drive (29. November 2016)

DIE Probleme möcht ich mal haben.


----------



## taks (29. November 2016)

Also aus Erfahrung (obwohl mir das schon länger nicht mehr passiert ist ^^):
Wenn man ohne Ausweis nach Österreich einreist muss man mit ins Kabäuschen, da wird dann die Identität (online) kontrolliert und für ~20€ ein provisorischer Ausweis ausgestellt.


----------

